# What other fish?



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

I Have a tank that has 2 Zebra Danios in what other fish can i mix with these ?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mollys,Swordtails,platys, something like that mybe..:idea:

I have a Leapord Danio and he is 7 years old we call him Humphry as he has a humphy back.. hes in beside big gold fish well i mean there bigger than him..lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

I have just bought a 30litre tank today for my harrys birthday tomorrow, im thinking of having goldfish and neon's tetras, zebra danios. And a siamese fighting fish too. 

How many can i have for this size tank???


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> a 30L tank is far too small for even a single goldfish, so you wouldnt be able to have any of these im afraid. also, neon tetras are a tropical species, and require a heater, so cannot be mixed with goldfish. the other two species, whilst they are temperate species (being able to cope with lower temperatures), are also not advisable to mix with goldfish, as the danios are likely to be eaten by the goldfish, and siamese fighter fish just dont make good tank mates with goldfish. so, in short, you wont be able to have goldfish no matter what you do.
> 
> if the tank has no heater, then a shoal of zabra danios or white clouds on their own would be a good addition, or a single fighting fish on his own (the way they should really be kept). if it does have a heater (or you add one), then most of the smaller tropical species, such as neons would be a nice choice. to be honest, its probably gonna be better for you to use a heater and have the tank as tropical, as they are generally easier to keep, there is far more choice available, and a lot of them stay small.
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks for that, i wont listen to pets at home then as they said i could have a goldfish and some of the smaller fish for this tank that i have just purchased. So am not happy at all. And they also said that neons can be mixed with them and that they can live as coldwater even though they are tropical.

The tanks in Pets at home doesnt look any bigger than the one i have just got and they have lots of goldfish in them. So they must be very cramped in them.

I dont know what to do now.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great advice from fishyfins 

In a small tropical tank, as long as you have good filtration I would go with small fish like neon tetras, guppies etc. 

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> which store was it that was giving this information? i work for Pets at Home as an aquatic specialist, and can report and sort out any store that isnt giving top knotch advice, which this one certainly isnt. if you let me know, i can let my bosses know, and things will get sorted out.
> 
> as for the fish in their tanks. retail systems run very differently to tanks you have at home, in a way that would cost thousands to replicate in small scale. due to the filter systems retailers use, and the amount of time fish spend in the system, aquarium shops can put FAR more fish in their tanks than you ever could in a home aquarium. its what they are designed for.


Ok thank you that is great info , i didnt realise that about the retail tanks etc.

I do learn something knew everyday. 

The store is in cardiff and it was the cardiff bay store, if you need the address let me know. When i was down there yesterday this "kid" was trying to sell us a fishtank with no lid!!!! 

We asked for the lid and he said "oh my manager said we havent got it but we will sell it to you without the lid with a discount.

Im sorry but they just do not know what they are talking about, granted i am all knew to this fish life as well thats why i am asking before i waste my money but they should know as they work in a pet shop!! 

Can i just ask then obviosuly goldfish are a no no, so i do like the Neon's, how many could i put in this size tank?

Thanks again

Kath xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> i would agree with what you say. ive found in my time with the company that 99% of staff know nothing when it comes to fish. they start working for us thinking "fish are gonna be easy", then they find its hard work to learn about (harder than anything else we sell), and they cant be bothered. plus, staff training is far from up to scratch. i try to help where i can, and everyone at my store fears my iron grip on what we sell/do not sell with regard to fish. ill be writing their store manager an email you can be sure of it!
> 
> but yes, in your tank, goldfish would certainly be a no no im afraid. as for neons. in a 30L tank you could probably put in a shoal of perhaps 8-10 neons. would look rather nice actually


ok thanks very much for all your help.

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

ok well i have set up the tank and put water etc in and just been too look at fish and came home with a heater!!! 

So now were going tropical.


----------

